# Help needed - Spyder 3 Calibration



## Samerr9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi all 

I had some problems with white balance lately, especially on forums where people say I am having a green tint in my photos! So I decided to calibrate my screen. I am using the spyder3. Honestly, after I calibrated I saw everything turning out to be yellow and darker. 

Kindly help me out on this specially the people with properly calibrated screens. Below is the same image with two manual white balance edits. The first photo is the one edited before I calibrate. When I calibrated the sky was yellow and doesn't look good. So I played with the levels and got satisfied with the second edit. So which looks better on your screen? 

Your help on this is really much appriciated. Thank you.

Before calibration:






After calibration:


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

On iPhone, the second looks much better, the first has a yellow/green tint.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 7, 2012)

The after calibration is much improved!


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> On iPhone, the second looks much better, the first has a yellow/green tint.





MLeeK said:


> The after calibration is much improved!



Thank you guys for your time and the quick help. I am glad that both of you came with the same liking so I am starting to believe in it  But I would still like to hear it from someone with a calibrated screen..


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 7, 2012)

By the way.. this is a composite picture. The girl shot was taken in studio and I replaced the background with the sky incase someone would like to comment on that too


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 7, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> thetrue said:
> 
> 
> > On iPhone, the second looks much better, the first has a yellow/green tint.
> ...



I am on a calibrated screen and I suspect the other reply is also. The original is a bit yellow green.


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

Can I calibrate an iPhone screen? Lol


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Can I calibrate an iPhone screen? Lol



Boy, I read that well! Though... I have to mention that I have discovered iphone screens to be incredibly more accurate than you'd ever expect!


----------



## thetrue (Nov 7, 2012)

Guess that mean that the OP is good to go!!


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 7, 2012)

> Honestly, after I calibrated I saw everything turning out to be yellow and darker.


You need to give your eyes (and brain) a little while to adjust.


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> I am on a calibrated screen and I suspect the other reply is also. The original is a bit yellow green.



Glad to read that  Thank you Mleek

Thetrue, if you screen is not calibrated test the WB on the Iphone screen


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 7, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > Honestly, after I calibrated I saw everything turning out to be yellow and darker.
> 
> 
> You need to give your eyes (and brain) a little while to adjust.



Looks like that is what is going on  I have time and Ill give it


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Can I calibrate an iPhone screen? Lol



Yes and No

Datacolor SpyderGALLERY - Professional Photo Viewing, Wherever You Are - Datacolor Imaging Solutions

This lets you calibrate the screen but the calibration is only in effect for images viewed in the app it does not do it universally so you cannot use it for web. 

Here is a video


----------



## VeteranNPhotographer (Nov 7, 2012)

Try looking at an 18% grey card for a bit. Doing so can help when your eyes need calibrating. I calibrate with the Eye 1 match and the second image definitely looks more accurate on my monitor.


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 7, 2012)

VeteranNPhotographer said:


> Try looking at an 18% grey card for a bit. Doing so can help when your eyes need calibrating. I calibrate with the Eye 1 match and the second image definitely looks more accurate on my monitor.



I liked it "my eye needs calibration now"  


Thank you for the tip, will try it now..


----------



## table1349 (Nov 7, 2012)

thetrue said:


> Can I calibrate an iPhone screen? Lol



Yes, there is an app for it somewhere.  Why anyone would pay for it is beyond me, but there is.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 7, 2012)

I'm also calibrated with the same device and I concur the second image is without doubt cooler. I found calibration to be a big surprise also....if only the rest of the world could calibrate!


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 8, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> I'm also calibrated with the same device and I concur the second image is without doubt cooler. I found calibration to be a big surprise also....if only the rest of the world could calibrate!




Thank you.. So my spyder is working properly


----------



## Garbz (Nov 10, 2012)

Samerr9 said:


> VeteranNPhotographer said:
> 
> 
> > Try looking at an 18% grey card for a bit. Doing so can help when your eyes need calibrating. I calibrate with the Eye 1 match and the second image definitely looks more accurate on my monitor.
> ...



You laugh but you'd be surprised. When you use your computer chances are your screen is the brightest thing in your view. If you ever wear skiing goggles or tinted glasses you may have noticed that the world looks weird when you take them off. This is exactly what happens you calibrate your screen. You're used to the way the image looks so when you calibrate it you will think it initially looks wrong. You can verify this by stuffing the calibration complete. Calibrate by setting the colour temperature to 9000k and start using it. Then after about 20 min set it back and you'll think it looks wrong. 

The best thing you can do while the screen is calibrating is therefore go make a cup of coffee. It helps a lot.


----------



## Samerr9 (Nov 10, 2012)

Garbz said:


> Samerr9 said:
> 
> 
> > VeteranNPhotographer said:
> ...



That is very true. Now I see things normally. When I first did it was like dark and yellowish (I finally got used to it)  Thanks for passing by.


----------

